# Fanger's Finishing method



## Jim15 (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello,
   First two attempts at Fangars finishing method Any comments on the finish or the photos welcomed.
















Thank you,
jim


----------



## JimGo (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow, I really thought his finishing method resulted in better looking pens.  I'm disappointed.

OK, I'm just pulling your leg! [] They both look really nice.  What are the two woods?  The bottom looks like Cocobolo or Kingwood, but I can't quite figure out the top wood.  Did you have any problems with the cocobolo/rosewood taking the CA?


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 14, 2006)

Both look nice!


----------



## Fangar (Mar 15, 2006)

Jim,

Both pens look to be nicely made.  I think I see a nice shine to them also. 

I might recommend just a bit of direct lighting from a light source (Bulb, lamp).  I find that when trying to show a finish, a couple of 40 watt bulbs, diffused in the proper position can get the point across.  I usually take multiple shots with differnet lighting positions and select the most clear and actual photo.  Thanks for posting them up for us to see!

Fangar


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jim, the one pen is Peale (hope I spelled that right) and the other is Cocobolo as you thought.
Johnatan, thanks for the reply.
Fanger, first of all I want to thank you for making your method available. I meant to mention that in my first post but forgot.I'm trying to get the hang of this photogrophy stuff. I bought some light bulbs from a photo shop but I think the are too bright. I will try your advise next time.

jim


----------



## Fangar (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jim15_
> <br />Jim, the one pen is Peale (hope I spelled that right) and the other is Cocobolo as you thought.
> Johnatan, thanks for the reply.
> Fanger, first of all I want to thank you for making your method available. I meant to mention that in my first post but forgot.I'm trying to get the hang of this photogrophy stuff. I bought some light bulbs from a photo shop but I think the are too bright. I will try your advise next time.
> ...



Jim,

You are very welcome.

The bulbs you got might work.  My diffuser is a simple clear plastic box for storage.  Many people use white sheets or paper stock.  Whatever works best.  Sometimes, I will peek the lights around the plastic to get direct light too.  Like you said, once you start playing around with it, you will find something that works well and is fairly repeatable. Your focus looks good, that is hard for some cameras.

Fangar


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks again Fanger. The bulbs I got at the photo shop are (I think) 1500 watt. I think that may be overkill.

Thanks again,
jim


----------

